# Pier Fishing in Brigatine-productive or not?



## Fishin'Fool (Aug 17, 2004)

Hello Everyone,

I'm new to this page so I wanted to find out your take on Pier Fishing from the Brigatine Fishing Pier.

I first must say that I stumbled upon this site one day when I was searching for 3 fishing piers that I read about in the Things to do in South Jersey book that we had down at our shore house in Sea Isle. I had no idea that New Jersey had fishing piers.

Needless to say,as soon as I found this website,I saved it to my favorites & registered to it.... but I was hoping someone might know if the Brigatine Fishing Pier,or any pier around the South Jersey Shores are productive in catching fish...if they are,what kinds are caught from there,& at what times of the year are they being caught...are there any keepers caught from there that you know about?

Sorry for throwing all of these questions at ya all at once but since I've found out about these piers, I've been wanting to get to one of them,... it sure would be alot cheaper than going out on partyboats all the time. ( of course I would still go out on partyboats!  )


Thank You in advance,


Fishin'Fool


----------



## Manayunk Jake (Oct 3, 2001)

Greetings Fishin'Fool!

Welcome to the P&S family!

There aren't a lot of piers in South Jersey, and probably half of those that do exist are private. 

As for the fishing at Brigantine Pier, hopefully another new member (riptidebnt) can fill you in. You can also try to contact Lou at: Riptide Bait & Tackle, 3007 Atlantic Brigantine Boulevard, Brigantine 609-264-0440.

There are a few piers listed in the NJ hotspots under "Where to Fish?" (see FAQ header on left side of screen.) Piers are always an "iffy" proposition, usually dependant on what is running along the beaches. Right now that would be kingfish with some fluke thrown in. The piers will be producing better when water temps drop in the Fall.

In any event, piers are usually a sit and wait game, hoping for one or two nice fish instead of a steady catch. You never know what might swim by, and some large fish - stripers, blues, weakies, even drum - are taken from piers every year.

One of my goals as the moderator of the NJ Board is to update the hotspots selection, so this may turn into a round of "you show me yours, and I'll show you mine..." In any event, I CAN recommend the new pier at Ocean City for blackfish and stripers in the Fall. Its a small pier, and fills up fast on the weekend. Another alternative is the 'T' Jetty in Atlantic City (Oriental Avenue). Going farther south, you can hit the North Wildwood Rocks or one of the Cape May jetties.

There are more piers in Northern Jersey. You'll see a seperate thread for these.

Again, welcome to the board. Post your reports, the good, the bad, and the downright ugly... you never know what's going to help the next guy!


----------



## Fishin'Fool (Aug 17, 2004)

*Thank You MJ!*



Manayunk Jake said:


> Greetings Fishin'Fool!
> 
> Welcome to the P&S family!
> 
> ...


Thank You Manayunk Jake !

I appreciate the quick response to my posting today!!!! I'll try to call the bait shop you suggested in regards to my question.

I have definitely found a "Gold Mine" by stumbling upon this site. 


I look forward to talking to you & everyone again soon!


Thanks Again,

Fishin' Fool


----------



## woodie (Sep 6, 2002)

*Fishing Brigatine*

Hi,we fished there and other area piers,but only when the tide changes direction.Get the tide schedule and give it a try. The current moves so swiftly you'll only catch loades and loades of kelp and other bottom junk passing by.


----------



## Fishin'Fool (Aug 17, 2004)

Thanks Woodie


----------

